# Losing Fat Diet



## wantskinny (Mar 8, 2004)

Please let me know how this sounds:

5:30 - 6 am elliptical
Meal 1:  6 am low carb cereal
              egg whites
Meal 2:  ff cottage cheese & oatmeal w/ 1 tbsp nat. pb
Meal 3:  2 oz. chicken or tuna and 1/2 apple
Workout - Mon, Wed, Fri - weights; Tues & Thurs - cardio
Meal 4:  Shake
Cardio 30-45 min.
Meal 5:  Chicken salad w/ vinegarette dressing & veggies
Meal 6:  tuna before bed

Now help???

I need to lose fat and tone.  I am getting married next year and have many weddings to attend.  I need to lose about 20 lbs that I have gained!


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

I think you need more fat. 1 TBS a day is probably not enough. Efa's in meal 6 would be good too. How many carbs are you eating in a day?? What do you make your shake with?

What are your stats too?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

cardio 2x/day?   thats overkill! 
I agree with Jill, need more info, stats, etc. 
and defintly more healthy fats. 
how much oatmeal?
what is that low carb cereal?
what kind of veggies? - you also need more fiberous ones too! 

(sorry for all the questions)  we just want to help you get this right!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

augh...I think I am the only poor sole stuck doing cardio twice a day...but its only because I have 14 weeks to go for my show.


----------



## wantskinny (Mar 8, 2004)

cardio 2x/day?  thats overkill! 
I agree with Jill, need more info, stats, etc. 
and defintly more healthy fats. 
how much oatmeal?
what is that low carb cereal?
what kind of veggies? - you also need more fiberous ones too! 


I'm trying to lose fat as quick as I can!!!!!  But I know it has to do more with my diet than anything!

Oatmeal 1/3 cup
FF Cottage Cheese 1/4 cup

Low carb cereal:  Special K
100 calories, 3 g fat, 9 g. carbs, 10 g protein

I mostly just eat salads - but add broccoli and cauliflower.

For my shake - it is the EAS already made kind - they taste good!
100 calories, 3 g fat, 2 g carbs and 15g protein


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

What are your stats? Thats important!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by wantskinny *_
> 
> 
> I'm trying to lose fat as quick as I can!!!!!  But I know it has to do more with my diet than anything!


Then why cardio 2X a day?


----------



## wantskinny (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry guys - I'm a newbie - please explain????  I thought to lose fat you need to do cardio???


----------



## jstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Post your stats meaning your height, weight and bodyfat% if you know it. A pic would help too. 

You don't want to do a ton of cardio, just enough to facilitate fat loss...let the nutrition and weight training do the work for ya and then you can add more cardio as needed. 

Your stats will help us to know exactly how much food you should eat to achieve your goals.


----------



## wantskinny (Mar 8, 2004)

Post your stats meaning your height, weight and bodyfat% if you know it. 


My height:  5'2"
     weight:  135lbs

I don't know my bodyfat %.

Please tell me what to do and eat!  I am all yours...............
I would rather stick to foods rather than whey.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by wantskinny *_
> I'm trying to lose fat as quick as I can!!!!!  But I know it has to do more with my diet than anything!
> 
> *Cardio - 4x per week for fast fat loss - 3 25min. HIIT Session, 1 30 min. Traditional cardio.  Just keep in mind that you will probably lose muscle with alot of cardio*
> ...



You also need to add another meal somewhere.  4 meals a day is not enough.


----------



## wantskinny (Mar 8, 2004)

Cardio - 4x per week for fast fat loss - 3 25min. HIIT Session, 1 30 min. Traditional cardio. Just keep in mind that you will probably lose muscle with alot of cardio.


What is a HIIT Session???

Revised meal to follow.  I'm getting there...............  Thanks to you guys


----------



## wantskinny (Mar 8, 2004)

Meal 1: 6 am All Bran w/ fiber (1/2 cup or 1 cup??) w/ carb countdown milk; 2 egg whites and 1 whole

Meal 2: 1 cup ff cottage cheese added some sunflower seeds & 1/3 cup oatmeal w/ 1 tbsp nat. pb

Meal 3: 2 oz. chicken or tuna salad and 1/2 apple

Meal 4: EAS Shake and other 1/2 apple

Meal 5: Chicken salad w/ vinegarette dressing & veggies w/ walnuts

Meal 6: tuna w/ mayo before bed

How's that??


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

Meal 3-How much chicken and tuna? (approx protein)

Meal 5-How much chicken?

Meal 6-How much tuna? 

Id add some fish oil at a few meals.  Is the TBS of nat PB in meal 2 post workout? If so Id move the peanut butter to meal 6


----------



## wantskinny (Mar 8, 2004)

Meal 3-How much chicken and tuna? (approx protein)

Meal 5-How much chicken?

Meal 6-How much tuna? 

Id add some fish oil at a few meals. Is the TBS of nat PB in meal 2 post workout? If so Id move the peanut butter to meal 6

----

Meal 3 is pre-workout
Meal 4 is post-workout

For the protein - I usually have 2 ounces 

Is fish oil the best EFA???  What meals should I add this to?


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

I would probably go with 3-3.5 oz of protein, that just me though. 

Let Jodi / AJ explain the fish oil, I just take em!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2004)

Jill is spot on with the protein.

As far as Fish oil, yes, it is the best EFA.

Try reading this article on Fish oil, it will help understand it better.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24407&highlight=Fish+oil


----------



## wantskinny (Mar 8, 2004)

OK - I will go home and study tonight and bring the updates tomorrow!!!

Thanks again everyone - I feel tons better.  I'm almost there!


----------



## KiDNotorious (Mar 8, 2004)

how many capsules of fish oil do you recommend a day? after/before meals/workouts?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

with meals. I take 10/day. aim for at least 5.


----------



## KiDNotorious (Mar 8, 2004)

the article says 3 per day is the reasonable amount....but 10??


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 8, 2004)

Losing 20 might make you almost tooo skinny. Maybe 10 or so lbs. and then just turning the fat into muscle would be just as effective. Remember, when you lose weight, some of that comes off as muscle, so you have to try your hardest to keep it on.


----------



## wantskinny (Mar 9, 2004)

OK how's this! 

Meal 1: 5:30 am All Bran w/ fiber 1/2 cup w/ carb countdown milk; 2 egg whites and 1 whole & 1 fish oil capsule

Meal 2: 1/2 cup ff cottage cheese added some sunflower seeds & 1/3 cup oatmeal w/ 1 tbsp nat. pb

Meal 3: 2 oz. chicken or tuna veggie salad w/ vinegrette dressing and 1/2 apple & 1 fish oil capsule

Meal 4: EAS Shake and other 1/2 apple

Meal 5: Chicken salad w/ vinegarette dressing & veggies w/ walnuts & 1 fish oil capsule

Meal 6: tuna w/ mayo before bed

Will this help me lose fat???
What is HIIT session for cardio??


----------



## atherjen (Mar 9, 2004)

now that is progress!!  its looking MUCH better! I would make the cottage cheese in meal 2 at least 3/4cup.
are you only taking 3 fish oil capsules/day? I would aim for at least 5. 
you could add some veggies in meal 6 as well. and some healthy fats. what kind of mayo? low fat? regular? 

HIIT -High Intensity Interval Training. 
basically you do a warmup on cardio. say on the bike. slight warmup then go for 1minute HARD as you can and then lower to a moderate pace for 1 minute and then 1 minute HARD again. you should really be panting and sweaty!  20mins intervals 5mins warmup/cooldown!


----------



## wantskinny (Mar 9, 2004)

I will change the cottage cheese to 3/4 cup (I get so darn full) in meal 2. 

I have never taken fish oil capsules - please tell me how many and where I should be taking them!  

Any particular veggies to add in meal 6 as well. and some healthy fats - like what???  I use light mayo.-- should I be using something else???

I was shopping last night and was wondering about string cheese??????  For Meal 1 instead of the carb countdown milk should I be having something else?????

Is the apple OK - or should I have a different fruit???  Grapefruit???

If you think I should switch something I will - just let me know!!!

Thanks Again


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 10, 2004)

Personally, I think the apple is good, but you can afford to have a whole one. Fresh produce is a dieters best friend.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by wantskinny *_
> I will change the cottage cheese to 3/4 cup (I get so darn full) in meal 2.
> 
> I have never taken fish oil capsules - please tell me how many and where I should be taking them!
> ...


----------



## physicallyelite (Mar 10, 2004)

You need more fat. Fish oil is key, about 3-6 grams per day. The rest of your fat should be from monounsaturated sources i.e. olive oil. Eating these fats will help keep you full and take the fat off too.


----------



## wantskinny (Mar 11, 2004)

For Meal 1 - do you think I should take out my cereal???  I couldn't find ff Carb Countdown milk but I found  chocolate Carb Countdown milk.  It does contain 4.5g fat in 1 cup.  It tastes so yummy.  Can I have 1 cup of this and then my 2 egg whites and 1 whole egg?????

With my tuna - I will add salsa - tastes good too.

I was shopping and found a Carb Freedom yogurt by Blue Bunny:

90 calories
3 g fat
1.5 sat. fat
cabs 5 g
sugars 5 g
protein 9 g

Can I substitute this in somewhere????
When trying to lose fat - should I be watching my carbs and take my oatmeal out??????

I love natty pb - can I add a tablespoon somewhere maybe at night for dessert with meal 5???

I was counting up my calories - they are high.  I thought for cutting I was to burn more than taking in.  I weigh 130/135 so I should be consuming 1300 calories right??


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by wantskinny *_
> For Meal 1 - do you think I should take out my cereal???  I couldn't find ff Carb Countdown milk but I found  chocolate Carb Countdown milk.  It does contain 4.5g fat in 1 cup.  It tastes so yummy.  Can I have 1 cup of this and then my 2 egg whites and 1 whole egg?????
> *leave the cereal. make it 1/2-3/4c. Carbcountdown milk. and keep the egg whites/1yolk as well. *
> With my tuna - I will add salsa - tastes good too.
> ...


----------



## wantskinny (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks AJ - I will make the proper changes to my diet.  I still have to buy the fish oil capsules - I should take 5 a day right???

Is there anything else I should do to lose my fat????  How long (weeks) do you think it will take???

I posted my workout on the "Weight Training Forum" under Losing Fat - Weight Training:  can you please take a look and let me know what you think I should be doing??? 

There they told me to do more cardio to burn fat????

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2004)

You don't need more cardio than what your already doing.  

I would take about 10 fish oil a day.


----------



## wantskinny (Mar 12, 2004)

AJ I will make the changes to my diet - Thanks Again 

I have posted my workout under the "weight training forum" it is listed at "losing fat - weight training".  Can you take a look and let me know what I should change / add????

They stated for me to do more cardio to lose fat...........

Is there anything else I should do to lose?????  I know patience right!

With the fish oil - should I take them 5 times a day??


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2004)

Didn't I just answer that?


----------

